

Eve Raises $2.3M to Rethink Programming - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/01/eve-raises-2-3m-to-rethink-programming/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
jbob2000
If I had a nickel for every IDE that promises to reinvent programming, I'd
probably have $2.3m.

------
carsongross
Surely, with 2.3M in the bank, the silver bullet we know is out there can
finally be found!

